# No PM pop-up



## ireney

OK usually I get a "you've got a new PM" pop-up whenever I have a new PM. Not this time though. Thankfully the person asking for a translation in Greek also posted his/her request in the Other Languages section and I saw the thread and replied there. 

Now regardless of whether he/she should PM me asking for a translation (I don't personally mind although I do prefer the public postings if you ask me. Which you haven't), it's only by chance that I finally saw that I have a PM (I relied to the pop-up up to now). Is there an explanation for the lack of one?


----------



## ElaineG

Do you have a pop-up blocker turned on?  (Sorry to ask the obvious, but when I don't get a pop-up message about PMs, that's usually why.).


----------



## ireney

No Elaine I have it off for this particular site (that's why I had the PM pop-ups up to now). 

Oh, and asking _me_ the obvious doesn't need any excusing. {We're talking about a person that spent endless hours on end to find out why she couldn't hear any musci in her previous PC before checking to see that she hadn't re-installed the synth. }


----------



## ElaineG

OK, I have exhausted my very small and idiotic store of technical advice.    Now, we'll have to wait for Jana.


----------



## elroy

In Edit Options, you can choose not to get the pop-up notification.  Could you have accidentally done so?


----------



## ireney

Nope: Just checked by the way and both my "open all pop-ups" is checked on my browser's site preferences and the "Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up"  on my User's Profile of the site.


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:


> OK, I have exhausted my very small and idiotic store of technical advice.    Now, we'll have to wait for Jana Mike.


I feel flattered but it only deepens my embarrassment: I have no clue. 

PM pop-ups started working randomly some 3 weeks ago and there was a long thread here in CS. It was a side effect of the server improvements. Mike played with it a bit and the complaints subsided. It has been working nicely for me. But it is possible that the old problem re-emerged. I don't know whether Mike is aware of its causes. Anyway, I am sure he will be glad that you reported it.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

It continues to follow a random pattern for me.  When I log on, a pop-up appears. When I stay logged on, but am idle for a while, I sometimes notice new PMs, but do not receive a pop-up.

I just make a point of looking in the upper right corner from time to time.  That's automation enough.


----------



## ireney

Ah! I must have missed the previous thread, sorry about that.

Thanks for the explanation. I will know to keep an eye out for new PMs then


----------



## Moogey

It's probably a bug in the software, but if it's definitely you, then the pop-up blocker shouldn't be the problem. Technically speaking, that is not a pop-up, but rather a JavaScript dialog. If anything, I'd check to make sure your browser has JavaScript enabled.

-M


----------



## panjandrum

It may be a bug.
It may be a Thing That Happens.
Depending on how you post, hop the forums, switch between windows etc, etc, you might well be in mid flight from something to something else when the pop-up window pops up. If that happens, and depending on what you are clicking at the time, you mightn't see it. For a very long time I have observed quirky and irregular PM pop-ups.

This explanation could be completely irrational, but please be careful about contradicting it. If it turns out to be wrong, a small plank of my reality platform will vapourise.

I keep a subconscious eye on *Private Messages: Unread 0.*
Something goes BING when 0 changes.


----------

